# Fish blowing food through gills



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought some new shrimp pellets at my lfs today to vary my cichlids diets a little more and I figured I could use them for my corys in my small tank. Here's a link. But all the fish that ate them pushed out most of it through their gills. I'd never seen them do this before with their food so I was just wondering if anyone else had ever heard of this and know why they do this?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I feed those same pellets and the only explanation I can give you is that these pellets soften* very* quickly and then explode when hit by a fish. At least that's what I find. They are a very messy food and I only feed a few pellets at a time because of this. The same thing you are seeing is what I see when I feed them to my fish.


----------



## syrinx (Jan 12, 2009)

Actually its pretty common for food to come out cichlids' gills. Americans anyway, I've never kept africans. Cichlids seem to "chew" or somehow crush chunks of food in the back of their mouths. This is why they are often referred to as "messy eaters". When a large Oscar eats a goldfish, usually a cloud of scales and bits of fins comes out of his gills. It also happens with young fish and any food once their belly gets full. They keep trying to eat and the food just goes out the gills. And I see it from time to time with cichlid pellets when I dont think they should be full, not sure why.

I have never liked shrimp pellets for any fish. They dissolve too quickly into pieces too small for the fish to find and will quickly pollute a tank. As Aunt Kymmie said, feed them sparingly.


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I'm going to save them for my corys in my small tank cause they're just too messy. Thanks for your help!!


----------

